# Crustless Fast Quiche



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

I tried a variation of a recipe I found on another web site and was pleased to see that it was possible to make a quick quiche without a crust. I made a few minor changes like adding sauteed spinach and mushrooms, using olive oil in place of butter, and not adding any salt (there's plenty in the bacon and cheese), and it was delicious along with a fresh salad.

If anybody has a recipe to share here, I'd be interested in seeing it. I used to make a quick version and a serving for one at lunch time and I created a faux crust using Ritz crackers--that was quite tasty too, but a crustless version was desirable to reduce the calories we all tend not to need as we get older!

Here's how mine looked out of the oven:





  








Quick Quiche Crustless1.jpg




__
bill methatswho


__
May 18, 2013


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If it contains no pastry, it is hen not classified as a quiche . It does look nice however,. More like a egg frittata or soufflé style .


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

Thanks! Guess that's true, although the addition of the flour to the egg mixture does seem to firm it up at the bottom a little (along with the shredded cheese that goes in first). It sure was tasty, especially with the added veggies, so I'll keep experimenting with it.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like a slice of that right about now. Looks great. I imagine your using a more liquid to eggs than a frittata . I make "crustless quiches" in half sheet pans for the local pre school and elementary school. The kids chow as well as the teachers if I don't get to wild with the fillings .


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, it is a fair bit of liquid (1 1/2 cups of milk to 4 eggs and 1/2 cup of flour) went into it. I got the basic recipe from Allrecipes.com under the title Quick Quiche. I made another one and reduced the flour a little and the milk down to one cup but this was also because I added more spinach and some broccoli which displace the milk, so rather than have it over flow....then again I was generous with the cheese as well (like bacon, you never seem to have too much! LOL!).


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I also used sliced baguettes ,buttered side down as a crust for my quiche.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, braead on the bottom opens a whole new horizon of possibilities.

*Starts thinking*/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

Bread on the bottom is a good idea too--an instant crust and many different breads to choose from too.

Of course it adds the calories back, but if then the egg mixture is done without the flour, it likely will balance out nicely! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a fast 45minute  crustless quiche that you can adapt to suit, It is also v v healthy.

I use a disposable quiche foil tray... no need to grease

In a bowl mash a 1pt tub of very low fat cottage cheese to break up the curds . add a few chopped spring onions and if u have chives, lots of them too. season with S&P & Garlic powder 

In the foil tray add 500g(1lb) raw salmon fillet chopped into 1"ish  pieces and  a big bag of spinach you've wilted in the microwave and squeezed well ( cant be sure how much dry weight, but it should now weigh about 8oz) Spread the spinach and salmon equally.

Mix 3 eggs into the cottage cheese mix and pour over the salmon and spinach.

Bake in the oven at 375f 190c Gas 5 for about 45 mins to 1 hour till it has a firm wobble and has a wee bit of colour.

It will be sailing in liquid, but dont worry, it will soak in again. Dont be tempted to drain. Chill, cut and serve.

I challenge you not to be picking at it as it cools.

Variations have included :- Tinned corned beef chopped with peppers and spring onions...Tinned tuna and sweetcorn


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Bill, you can use storebought puff pastry for your quiches, wh takes virtually no extra time to make a quiche!

Quiches are such satisfying dishes. When there's too many left-over veggies in my fridge that are already cooked, it's time to make a quiche. The components can vary endlessly but leeks and bacon are my favorite components. When you start from fresh veggies, cut them in chunks and steam them first until almost done. Bacon, onion or whatever component can be fried first. Let it all cool before proceeding.

As I already mentioned, I mostly use storebought good quality puff pastry. No pre-baking, just put it in a mold leaving the included baking paper on. I even don't cut the edges when the dough doesn't fit, it will give a nice homemade look.

Preheat the oven to high heat; 200°C (around 400F). I fill the bottom for nearly 3/4, but, it's up to you how you like a quiche. Then it's time to make the egg-mixture. I use 1 egg per 100 ml liquid which is whole milk -or preferably- a mix of 50/50 whole milk/cream. If you like more binding, replace one or more whole eggs by 2 eggyolks. For instance when using 200 ml milk, you can either use 2 whole eggs or 1 whole egg plus 2 egg yolks. The mixture is a bit more creamy and fermer when using more egg yolk. Add cheese on top; whatever you like. Many times I use Comté or Gruyère.

Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes, which is basically the time needed for the puff pastry to cook perfectly, which means no soggy bottom, nicely browned.

Here's one with left-over butternut and bell peppers.





  








quicheButternutPumpkin2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013












  








quicheButternutPumpkin3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013












  








quicheButternutPumpkin5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013








Here's another with potato, leak, ham and mozzarella;





  








quicheAardappelHamMozzarella1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013












  








quicheAardappelHamMozzarella2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I forgot this option. Technically it's not a quiche but very similar. Use veggies as you like. This time use a mixture of ricotta and a little egg as "setting agent". The filling has obviously to be dryeer than a quiche!

Take a round sheet of puff pastry and put it on a baking tray. Stack the filling in the middle, leaving 2 inches of the outer circle of the pastry free. Fold the outer circle over the filling as shown and bake.





  








LeftOversPie1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013











  








LeftOversPie.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 20, 2013


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Bughut and Chris Belgium!

Great ideas/recipes!

I had also forgotten about the ready may puff pastry and have used that solution to make Tomato Pie (a fantastic recipe from Food Network magazine that everybody loves).


----------

